# Squirrel camp !!!!



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Time to load up the Jeep and head to camp tomorrow. 

Been having squirrel camp for years now. Nice days and cool nights.
Fried squirrel washed down with fresh, ice cold apple cider and red taters wrapped in tin foil cooked on the rocks next to the fire. Or, maybe we'll roast some corn. Decisions, decisions.

The night mist hanging over the corn with the smell of wood smoke coming from camp, the 22's propped up against the big oak with small game vests draped over our sitting stumps. 

Old man owl makes his presence known every now and then too.

The smell of gun oil and the faces of your wife and best friend smiling in the fire light as stories are told and re-told of hunts past.

Life is good.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Squirrel camp???????? Huh.

Ganzer


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I can hardly wait! My brothers, nephew and myself will be doing the same thing next weekend. The older I get the more I look forward to squirrel camp. It is quickly becoming more enjoyable than deer camp. :xzicon_sm


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

same here, next weekend. I guess the older i get the more i hate the cold, and the more i enjoy cool nights and warm days of squirrel season.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

we used to do that every year, a week in the woods in tents. total focus on relaxing, popping squirrels and having a great time.
all my buddies are too old or already gone. so now its just me and my dog after squirrel. and she is too spoiled to sleep in a tent.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

That sound like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Thunderhead....you're a writer of memories past. Hope your trip is special. After reading your post I'm on the phone trying to line up a 3 day trip with my friends.

banjo


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

That sounds way cool Tom. I'm sure Lori's kickin some booty out there in the squirrel woods!:evilsmile


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Camp is GOOD. Reminds me of the good old days. My dad every year used to take me out of school for a week trip up north. Just me and him hunting bushytails.


----------

